# Clonage sous Windows ??



## Radamante (8 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Qu'existe-t-il comme bon logiciel pour cloner sous Windows ? 
Je recherche un « incontournable » du genre de « Carbon Copy Cloner ».
On m'a parlé de « ActiveSync » (de Microsoft), mais je ne connais pas. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2018)

WinClone de TwoCanoes est parfait. Il permet de cloner la partition BootCamp


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

Radamante a dit:


> Qu'existe-t-il comme bon logiciel pour cloner sous Windows ?


Cloner depuis un Mac ou un PC ?

Depuis un Mac pour une partition Boot Camp, le meilleur est bien Winclone. Depuis un vrai PC, la référence est Acronis True Image.


----------

